# My Kitty Callie



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Callie is a little over a year old,and with just getting her wormed at the vet because my sister brought a dog home and I'm taking care of the cat I bought my boyfriend ryan its quite a hassle 8O as callie is pregnant she is quite far along and is very enlarged around the belly and her nipples are  pinkened  .I never dreamed of ever having my baby have babies three animals is enough as it is. :roll: .She is due in 23 days and I hope for a healthy litter poor thing is going through cat morning sickness and ryans little female is in heat and I'm about to go insane.Well any advice?Thanks ChiliBean


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

My advice would be to try and relax about Callie, take good care of her. My other advice would be to have "Ryan's little female" spayed -- pregnancy happens pretty easily.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*I spoke..*

I spoke to my vet and he is going to spay ryans little kitty and then callie i hope will make it through her first pregnancy thanks for your reply=)


----------

